# Hilarious photos!!!



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

A friend just sent me these photos - I think they are hilarious!!!


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Guardyan

What amazing shots. :laugh:
_________________
Sue


----------

